# Millie got a Blowout!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I gave Millie a bath and blow dry today. She is irresistibly fluffy! Enjoy! :biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

That is ONE SYTLISH PUP!!!
She is so freakinadorable! LOL. :tongue:


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Awww she looks great! I love her fluffy hair!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

She is very beautiful! I love standard poodles, lost my 13 year old in August, my sister has 3 of them (2 of which are show dogs, 1 is finished) and I do the maintenance bathing/blow outs on them twice a week, and just love getting my poodle fix  My other sister has 2 of them.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

WooHoo! She's so fancy and fluffy!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a do!!! I love it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha that's a nice 80's hairstyle she has going on! Very cute!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Haha that's a nice 80's hairstyle she has going on! Very cute!


Ha ha oh yes! Don't worry though, I have her topknot all tied up now so she can see. I just had to take photos of her afro though!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

I lover her coloring! :smile:


----------

